# ICS Rom Connection Issues



## thecaptain0220 (Jun 7, 2011)

I have seen a couple posts where people are having similar problems but surprisingly not as much as I would think. I tried updating my wife's Bionic to ICS last night but had a lot of connections issues.

I tried this a while ago back when you had to manually get the connection working. At that point the trick to get it connected never seemed to work. I decided to wait until the connection issues were smoothed out a little. Now it seems like all the ROM's have data on boot and I didn't see too many people saying they had issues, so I decided to try again.

Now it seems like I get data on the first boot after installing the ROM. Then after that if I reboot I'm in trouble. Once the ROM comes back up from a reboot you can see it cycling like its switching between GSM and CDMA to get a connection. No matter how long I let it go it never connects.

I also am having the issue where it eventually just stops on GSM. Then when I reboot it FC's continuously and I have to start over. This obviously isn't a good situation.

I even tried flashing .904 hoping it might help, but no luck. This also probably wasn't the best idea because I'm sure it will be stuck there, but that's another thread for a another day.

Are people having these issues? Do you think its just the phone, is it possible some phones are just better at it than others? Any thing I can try to fix it?


----------



## SonicJoe (Dec 24, 2011)

Can't help with your ICS problem, but I just wanted to reassure you that you can get back from 904 very easily with the 902 fxz. So its not stuck at all.


----------



## thecaptain0220 (Jun 7, 2011)

Cool, thank you for that. I was thinking about looking into that and trying to completely start over from the beginning to see if it helps.


----------



## SpinningRust (Mar 16, 2012)

I'm having the exact same issue as you and am baffled. Just got the Bionic yesterday, activated last night, and immediately rooted it. Put on safestrap and Gummy 1.0.2. Thought everything was working beautifully until this morning when I finally shut wifi off and tried to use data. Having the exact same issues as you described. Thinking that perhaps my phone wasn't fully activated, I went back to stock and data is working great. Kind of baffled.


----------



## vandevegt (Apr 30, 2012)

I've been using the SELFKANG CM9 daily builds for around 6 weeks now. I have similar data connection problems. 4G hardly ever works, when it reports it has a signal it almost never goes "blue" to indicate data is flowing. Usually the CDMA setting gets me 3G data which is all I really have a need for. After reboots probably 1/2 of the time the setting has reverted to GSM and has to be manually changed to CDMA. Often after turning off (or leaving coverage) WiFi the setting will mysteriously change to LTE, but again generally no data flowing.

The setting persistence would seem like a simple fix but it has been well documented. The ROM appears to have a fundamental problem with the 4G radio.


----------



## dipole (Apr 12, 2012)

Same here on CM9, wifi and data drops up the yin yang. I love this ROM but its useless if I can't get data

Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## projektorboy (Nov 11, 2011)

It's amazing that they even got ICS to function on the Bionic at all. These issues are going to persist until Motorola makes a real ICS update for the Bionic. That way the devs will have a real ICS kernel to interface with.

As it stands right now, ICS has been somehow forced to boot and operate on the Gingerbread kernel thats in all of our Bionics. It's practically a miracle.


----------

